# Gas Insert in a cracked woodstove?



## theora55 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the chance to get a Jotul cb 118 woodstove for free; donor says it's cracked.  I want to put a ventfree gas insert in it.  It's not ideal, but it this totally crazy? It would give me a  way to warm up the downstairs bedroom without a full flue installation, and with some of the charm of a fire.  Feel free to call me cracked...


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 18, 2009)

uhhh.... inserts go in fireplaces, not stoves. Same with gas logs.


----------



## R&D Guy (Apr 18, 2009)

Not a fan at all of vent free units, but I think you'll find vent free fireplaces aren't much more money if at all than an insert and don't require a double install.  So instead of installing a damaged brick oven for a hot plate I'd at least take a look at vent free fireplaces which I believe range from $150 to $300 at your local hardware store.

And if you are serious about getting an efficient solution then take a look at your local gas fireplace dealer and invest in a real clean (vented) heater with a big safety margin compared to a vent free.

My $0.02.


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 18, 2009)

Vent free....carbon monoxide  .... bedroom....small space..... sleeping.... Sorry not my cup of tee.  Neat visual idea   but not a safe and healthy one in my opinion.  One might never wake up from that sleep...


----------



## webbie (Apr 18, 2009)

Can't put gas logs or inserts into ANY woodstove...or former woodstove.

The only possible exception are to install a set of fully vented logs into a Franklin-type stove with doors removed. In that case, both the vent (8") and the door opening often allows for a legal installation. In the past I have checked this out with some gas logs manufacturers (Peterson, etc.) and they have Okayed it....

Other than that...if you are going to do something with gas, buy an entire unit - vent-free if that is what you decide, or otherwise vented (which many people prefer if you are going to use it a lot) - most newer units are DV (Direct Vented). You can read about these in our informational area or elsewhere on the web.


----------



## webbie (Apr 18, 2009)

Only permissible uses are what is outlined in the manuals.
Even with shutoff for less O2, that does not address overheat of the unit itself, the clearances to the stove, etc.

Also, most vent free log sets specify a certain amount of room around them inside the "hearth" - tough to get in a free standing stove.


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 19, 2009)

They do make vent free stoves, which is what it sounds like you want.

Although not sure if its going to be legal to install it in a bedroom.


----------



## webbie (Apr 19, 2009)

I think some small vent-frees can be installed in a bedroom - but I would never suggest it! 
Of course, I don't think wood stoves or vented gas logs can (or should) be installed in closed bedroom areas....

I say a nice oil-filled electric radiator has your name on it!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

Vent free appliances <10,000 btu's can be installed in bedrooms, but local codes take precedence. You could never install a vent free appliance in a bedroom around here. Considering the odor, and the potential safty hazard, i woulndt install a vent free anywhere in my home much less a bedroom. Now if you take that vent free log and install it into a Jotul 118, like craig said, your going to overheat the unit and melt the controls.


----------



## don_faithful (Apr 25, 2009)

There isn't anything like a blast door to release the pressure if gas builds up by accident and flashes.  Flame impingment would certainly be a problem.  I don't think the ODS would trip if something goes wrong.  The stove hasn't been certified as firebox for vent-free logs.  I know you might be tempted to throttle the air damper on the stove.  I recommend selling the stove for scrap.


----------

